# Solved: Ubuntu Internet connection problems.



## Stephen_A

Ive failed to get a box with Ubuntu 6.06 online. Here are my internet ISP details:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-12-BE-7F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.163.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter NETVIGATOR BROADBAND:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 219.79.107.20
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 219.79.107.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.102.32.208
205.252.144.126
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Now, Im obviously missing something really fundamental so please excuse my ignorance. First Ive gone through the steps as detailed at: 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE

That is I typed sudo pppoeconfig and went through all the steps. Then it says To start your ADSL connection type:

sudo pon dsl-provider

I did this and something seemed to be happening. If I right click on the network icon (top right hand corner of the screen) to get connection properties the connection flashes between idle and receiving. However any attempt to use Firefox gives the Server not found error message.

The command:

plog

Gives the following.

Aug 9 13:37:40 localhost pppd[17034]: PPP session is 4221
Aug 9 13:37:40 localhost pppd[17034]: Using interface ppp0
Aug 9 13:37:40 localhost pppd[17034]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0
Aug 9 13:37:40 localhost pppd[17034]: PAP authentication failed
Aug 9 13:37:40 localhost pppd[17034]: Connection terminated.
Aug 9 13:38:10 localhost pppd[17034]: PPP session is 4248
Aug 9 13:38:10 localhost pppd[17034]: Using interface ppp0
Aug 9 13:38:10 localhost pppd[17034]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0
Aug 9 13:38:11 localhost pppd[17034]: PAP authentication failed
Aug 9 13:38:11 localhost pppd[17034]: Connection terminated.

The command

sudo ifconfig

Gives the following: 
[email protected]:~$ sudo ifconfig
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0D:56:E9:F0:C3
inet6 addr: fe80::20d:56ff:fee9:f0c3/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:367620 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:2119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:502143181 (478.8 MiB) TX bytes:363232 (354.7 KiB)
Interrupt:7

lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:471 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:471 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:39352 (38.4 KiB) TX bytes:39352 (38.4 KiB)

So then I tried pinging it with ping c5 10.0.0.2

And I got Network is unreachable.

Here is the state of affairs on System>Administration>Networks. 
The ethernet connection is active. Under properties the Enable this connection is ticked. Now here is where Ive had conflicting advice. Someone said set Configuration to DCHP, but under this setting the Ip Address, Subnet mask and Gateway address are all greyed out and inactive. If I change Configuration to Static IP address and enter the details:
IP address 219.79.107.20
Subnet mask 255.255.255.255
Gateway address 219.102.32.208

I still cant get online. 
I would warmly appreciate any of your suggestions.


----------



## Stephen_A

Here is the solution to the problem which I put here in case anyone else has the problem. Please follow carefully these steps on this link.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183062&highlight=pppoe

It worked for me and I hope it works for you.

Stephen.


----------

